# connection internet via live box orange



## jmt82 (12 Février 2010)

salut, je cherche a savoir quoi faire pour connecter mon Imac os9.0.4 via live box orange. Si je me trompe pas la version de mon mac est trop ancienne et je devrais avoir un truc du genre mac OSX  tiger. Faut t'il que j'installe un nouveau logiciel ou bien? En tout cas pour le moment il plante grave quand je me connecte, heureusement que je viens d'acheter un portable pour ma boite , a ce propos cet un pc alors si je dois télécharger des mise a jour pour mon mac merci de me dire si je pourrai les transférer sans problème . A+ et merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## iMacounet (12 Février 2010)

Bonjour si c'est un iMac G3 merci de dire de quel modèle il s'agit 

Regarde dessous, et note les caractéristiques (128/40/CD/600) (exemple)


----------



## Invité (12 Février 2010)

OsX n'est pas une MaJ d'Os9.
A part sur les réseaux gris tu ne pourras pas le télécharger.
Si tu fais le passage 9/X n'oublie surtout pas de faire la MaJ du firmware de l'iMac.


----------



## jmt82 (12 Février 2010)

merci Imacounet de me répondre,
je ne peut pas accéder a mon mac pour le moment car il est a l'étage est je n'est pas le droit de monter les escaliers suite a mon opération, je peux simplement te dire que c'est un Imac de 10 ans~ les seules données supplémentaires que je peu donner sont:
mac os9
mac os FU1-9.0.4
mac os vFU-4.6.1 
Quand je pourrai communiquer d'autres références je le ferrai aussitôt.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h19 ----------

salut l'invité,je viens de lire ton message,merci de me dire se que" faire la MaJ" veux dire mon jargon informatique est très limité et mes compétences aussi d'ailleurs.A+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h28 ----------

re ." MaJ" je sais mise a jour désolé mois mon truc c'est le bâtiment.
Le modèle de mon mac est
M5521
DHHS code:GP
EMC n°:1897

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h46 ----------

Dis mois si je suis obligé d'installer ce nouveau logiciel x.


----------



## iMacounet (12 Février 2010)

Ca doit être un 400 Mhz, Mais le N° M5521 ça me fait penser à l'iMac G3 Snow.

Dites il est quelle couleur votre iMac ?

Maj => Mise à jour.

Télécharger le firmware 4.1.9 et l'installer, pour ensuite installer OS X (10.3 ou 10.4)

Y installer 512 Mo de memoire (trappe en dessous de l'iMac) en PC 100 ou 133.


----------



## jmt82 (12 Février 2010)

mon mac est bleu tu peu voir la photo si tu clique sur mon pseudo.
mem.intégrée 192 MO
mem.virtuelle 193 MO
je ne sais pas combien de Mhz il possède.


----------



## iMacounet (12 Février 2010)

Si je me trompe pas, c'est un iMac G3 DV 400 (c'est le mini je crois non?)

192 Mo, c'est insuffisant pour faire tourner OS X.

Si tu peux va dans le menu pomme, puis système, ou informations système. Et normalement tu as infos système avancées (ou qq chose qui ressemble)


----------



## jmt82 (12 Février 2010)

merci pour les conseils, ma femme regardera demain pour mettre a jour et pour verifier ce que l'onpeut faire.a+


----------

